# Bach: Mass in B Minor



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque Soloists
Bach: Mass in B Minor

Release Date November 13, 2015
Duration01:45:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMarch 28, 2015 - March 31, 2015
Recording Location
LSO St. Luke's London

3/5


----------

